# Training Boy Scouts



## ckrump (Jan 22, 2008)

I have just been requested to do some basic First Aid training for Boy Scouts that are in the 2nd Grade.  Does anyone know of a good resource for materials?  I only have 1 month to get the materials.


----------



## Markhk (Jan 22, 2008)

So for Cub Scouting, I would recommend the American Red Cross text, "Basic Aid Training" since the program is designed to allow the Cub Scouts/Webelos to get their Readyman badge. 

Otherwise for older Boy Scouts the First Aid merit badge book is a good resource.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 22, 2008)

2nd grade is going to be Cub Scouts (I honestly don't remember what level they are). My recommendation would be to stay with simple medical (chest pain=call 911, the simple signs of a stroke that you see in public health ads (Mommy/daddy talks weird and half their face looks weird, call 911), bug bites, etc) and simple trauma (basic splinting, basic bleed control (pressure/elevation)) issues. If this is through a company/squad/service, or if you could borrow one, I'd suggest bringing an ambulance along to show them it. 

I think the hardest thing is going to be is limiting the material to suff that they can understand and are going to remember. That's why I'm suggesting something like splinting where you can go out and have them splint each other. They don't have the education yet to understand a lot of the "whys" for medical problems.


----------



## ckrump (Jan 23, 2008)

I am looking for a coloring/activity book that will be age appropriate, but I'm thinking I might have to design my own.  I will be taking one of our ambulances with me.  They have requested a 1 hr presentation that includes choking, bleeding, animal bites, falls, poisoning, what to do in an emergency, and when to call 911.  I put together a coloring/activity book at Christmas for "Helping Kids Learn About Emergency Medical Services" and would like to do something similar but do not want to reinvent the wheel if one is already out there somewhere.,


----------



## Markhk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, if you want the Basic Aid Training text, which is a coloring book:

https://shopstaywell.com/OA_HTML/ib...0D9C5477EFC5B126BF90381BEC20ED6136&item=13360


----------



## Jon (Jan 23, 2008)

Ckrump - Are you involved in Scouting?

I had to do a first aid refresher for Boy Scouts


----------



## Jon (Jan 23, 2008)

Ckrump - Are you involved in Scouting? Easiest thing to do is to get ahold of the "book" for their level of scouting (should be Wolf Scout for 2nd grade) and plan from the book... that teaches what they need to know.

I had to do a first aid refresher for Boy Scouts a few weeks ago... I had to go through the Boy Scout book and plan out my lesson. Boy Scouts talks about an initial assessment, and then talks about "hurry cases" (cardiac arrest, stopped breathing, serious bleeding, and internal poisoning)

Check http://usscouts.org/ for some info


I am a ASM and Unit Comm. locally.


----------



## ckrump (Jan 23, 2008)

I am not involved with Boy Scouts.  I have been asked to do a 1 hr presentation which will only allow time for very basic information which is why I thought a coloring/activity book would be a good resource for them to keep and learn additional information on their own.  I raised 4 kids and currently have 3 grandkids, one who is in the 2nd grade.  This experience gives me the age level knowledge, I just don't have the resources for teaching EMS to kids because I currently teach adults.  I have done a presentation at a daycare, but that only involved showing the kids the ambulance, letting them listen to each other's heart through a stethoscope, and having a ride on our power cot.


----------



## ckrump (Jan 23, 2008)

markhk - thank you for the link!  I took a look and forwarded it to my manager.  It looks like what I am looking for.


----------



## Jon (Feb 3, 2008)

This is the PowerPoint outline I came up with for Boy Scouts. I did my session as a 45-minute Q and A session, and gave out Hershey Kisses for correct answers... I also brought my bag in for show and tell.


----------



## MMiz (Feb 3, 2008)

I've done very short presentations for boy scouts.  If you're really going to teach first aid, then I'd teach it from the scout book.  We found that for an hour presentation that we didn't have enough time to teach a topic properly, so instead used our time a bit differently.

We set up three stations, and had the kids go from station to station in groups.  The kids absolutely loved it, and the scout parents thought it was great.

At the first station they learned the *very basics* of calling 911, how to be a good caller, and how to deal with an emergency.  We gave each boy scout a pair of purple nitrile gloves, and told them that we don't touch blood without having on gloves.  We then went over the *very* basics of stopping bleeding (elevation, direct pressure, bandaging).  By the time we got to the end of the presentation, it was time to go to the next one.

At the next station the students got to see the inside of an ambulance, got to play with the suction and O2, and the Paramedic explained the LifePak 12 and did an EKG on a student.  As a teacher an EMT I wouldn't dare touch a student without an adult nearby.  You can place electrodes on exposed skin, or have a student place it himself so you don't have to.  The kids loved to see the EKG.

I can't remember the last station, but it was actually put on by the scouts.

I can remember that the kids loved getting a pair of purple nitrile gloves, and we even had parents say that they wore them the next few days at school.  Kids also liked the basic ambulance demo.

Even as a sixth grade teacher, I forget how young they are.  You want to be very basic and to the point.  I'm not sure how much you can do in an hour, but good luck!


----------



## ckrump (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks, Jon!  I think with just a few minor adjustments (these kids are 2nd grade), I could use your powerpoint.


----------



## Jon (Feb 8, 2008)

Just beware... it was more of an outline for ME... No scout group is going to tolerate powerpoint slides.... who do you think we are? The Government?


----------



## certguy (Feb 9, 2008)

When my son was in kindergarden or first grade ( can't remember which ) , he " brought " me and my partner for show and tell with the ambulance . We made it fun and interesting . We went over when to call 911 , and stop , drop , and roll .  They got to explore the rig naturally , but the best learning aid was using my son for a pt. We went over the basics of stopping bleeding with the help of a little dragon's blood ( kids love the YUCK factor )  , did a little splinting , and the best part was when we put him in c - spine , strapped him in well , and turned him every which way to show he couldn't fall off the board . Of course , being dad , I couldn't help but sadistically tickle his feet . The kids loved it . 

                            Craig


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 13, 2008)

Markhk said:


> So for Cub Scouting, I would recommend the American Red Cross text, "Basic Aid Training" since the program is designed to allow the Cub Scouts/Webelos to get their Readyman badge.
> 
> Otherwise for older Boy Scouts the First Aid merit badge book is a good resource.




I am currently *helping* Teach a First aid course. We are using American Red Cross "Basic Aid training" and they are pretty good. How old are these scouts?


----------



## Webster (Feb 15, 2008)

I worked this past summer teaching First Aid, CPR, and Emergency Preparedness at a scout camp.  Scouts LOVE hands-on projects/scenarios.  The older the scout, the more you can tell him about how to treat an injury and, more importantly, why you treat it that way.


----------

